# Tippy Closed ?



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

On another site I read where Tippy access has been closed. Is this true ? What about the Little river accesses ?


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

And good luck finding bait everything in Wellston is shutdown 
Pilgrims village is open in Cadillac though


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> And good luck finding bait everything in Wellston is shutdown
> Pilgrims village is open in Cadillac though


Yea I can't figure that one out. Drove by yesterday and said why are they open. They don't sell gas or food.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess we will have to wait until the Official announcement comes down.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I hope they do, along wiyh all the other ones being abused. People are driving all over the state JUST TO GO FISHING spreading the virus. Dumb jack wagons are driving up north and say their going to their cabins too, Reality check it's NOT a necessity but rather a luxury. Some folks still have the attitude their on a paid vacation and are not going to stop until their made too. I'm all for my rights and a free country but drastic times call for drastic measures


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

june bugger said:


> I hope they do, along wiyh all the other ones being abused. People are driving all over the state JUST TO GO FISHING spreading the virus. Dumb jack wagons are driving up north and say their going to their cabins too, Reality check it's NOT a necessity but rather a luxury. Some folks still have the attitude their on a paid vacation and are not going to stop until their made too. I'm all for my rights and a free country but drastic times call for drastic measures


Agree 100%!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I just heard it got shut down. State Police and DNR collaboration on site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

It has to be the coffer fishermen! They are always shoulder to shoulder. That is a unique place for fishing. I guess that is what they call it at the wall. I have other words for it. My buddy said they have a fair amount of state cops in the area. I wonder how many will end up in jail when they close it down?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

june bugger said:


> I hope they do, along wiyh all the other ones being abused. People are driving all over the state JUST TO GO FISHING spreading the virus. Dumb jack wagons are driving up north and say their going to their cabins too, Reality check it's NOT a necessity but rather a luxury. Some folks still have the attitude their on a paid vacation and are not going to stop until their made too. I'm all for my rights and a free country but drastic times call for drastic measures


Great post lot of idiots out there


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/2842ca8


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## The Ghettoblaster (Jan 22, 2014)

March 31, 2020
Media contact: Ron Olson, 517-243-1477
Public inquiries: [email protected]

*Crowded conditions close Tippy Dam Recreation Area; more closures likely*
_DNR encourages responsible recreation as it monitors COVID-19 risks at state parks and recreation areas_

To help slow the spread of the coronavirus and carry out Gov. Gretchen Whitmer’s "Stay Home, Stay Safe" Executive Order, the Department of Natural Resources is closely monitoring visitor levels and adherence to social-distancing measures at Michigan state parks and recreation areas and other DNR-managed locations.

Due to a surge in visitors at state parks over the last two weeks – including at Tippy Dam Recreation Area in Manistee County – DNR staff have observed many instances of improper social distancing (not keeping at least 6 feet between individuals) and visitors traveling long distances to visit these outdoor spaces.

Tippy Dam has seen a drastic increase in visitors, including people from all areas of the state. This type of nonessential travel could unintentionally increase the spread of COVID-19. To protect visitors, staff and nearby communities, the DNR has closed Tippy Dam Recreation Area, effective immediately, until further notice. The south side access, which is on land managed by Consumers Energy, also will be closed until further notice.

The closure is a result of a Land Use Order of the Director Amendment No. 4 of 2020, signed today by DNR Director Dan Eichinger. Anyone entering Tippy Dam Recreation Area by vehicle, foot or bicycle may receive a civil infraction with fines up to $500.

For now, all other state parks and recreation areas, trails and boating access sites remain open to help provide local opportunities to get outdoors; however, social distancing practices must be adhered to in order to keep these state-managed lands open.

"The concern is twofold: residents traveling long distances and unintentionally spreading COVID-19 and visitors congregating too closely," said Ron Olson, chief of the DNR Parks and Recreation Division. "In order to continue to keep state parks open, we urge everyone to follow effective social distancing practices, including only visiting state parks locally and avoiding high-traffic areas within parks."


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

What about High Bridge? I bet there will be a few guys putting in there and jetting up to the dam. Have the whole place to yourself pretty much. Wonder if Tunk and Sawdust will still be accessible. I haven't fished it for a few years now. Kids will do that to a guy. Miss that place.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

The Feds control the other access points. Be curious to see if they do anything to help the State. I would imagine this will just shift more guys to tunk, sawdust, bear, and udell. 

I also see more guys at Homestead, 6th, and Croton too due to this closure.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

jatc said:


> The Feds control the other access points. Be curious to see if they do anything to help the State. I would imagine this will just shift more guys to tunk, sawdust, bear, and udell.
> 
> I also see more guys at Homestead, 6th, and Croton too due to this closure.


All these guys traveling to fish are going to get us under a fishing closure, like in Illinois.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

So what you're saying is the state boys and CO's have the place all to themselves? 

Reminds me of the scene from Super Troopers where the cops are sitting around watching a movie, smoking the weed they just seized LOL


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just waiting on NR licsense sales to halt like Nebraska did with there Turkey licenses.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bout two weeks too late honestly.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Guessing Little Manistee Weir is next. Bunch of camps out there! Feds gonna shutdown next as pressure just gonna shift off state. Hopefully this gets the point across. Its one damn spring run and it already peaked IMO anyway. How bout a little greater good mentality??


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

partsman said:


> Um the last pamdemic was 2009, h1n1 over 12,000 americans died from that flu. But people didn't even talk about it. Not saying people should not be more careful, and maybe use there brains a little, but don't start the B.S. all the sudden its okay for the government to lock you down.


12,000 is vastly different than the hundreds of thousands that will die without drastic action. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

I remember temporary hospitals and ship hospitals being used to help fight the swine flue too. Oh, wait a minute.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

bfaber said:


> It’s not hard to travel and fish responsibly. I can drive an hr away to fish and not have to stop anywhere but my fishing spot. Fill up the tank at my local gas station and I have everything I need to make the trip right within my own home. I don’t wanna fish within 20 ft of anyone let alone closer then 6 foot. It’s there own damn fault it got shut down. That’s why I haven’t fished up there in over 10 yrs I was sick of the nimrods.


However, you traveling takes the odds from zero if you don't travel to ? if you do. I'd bet if you get stopped and tell them you're going fishing, you're getting a ticket...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This crap has brought out the worst in some people. On a couple FB sites( our local Wellstabama ones) one guy was threatening to shoot guys camping , another was making signs to put in yards that say " Stay the F home". Someone refused to wait on a customer because they were not from around here. Crazy times.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> However, you traveling takes the odds from zero if you don't travel to ? if you do. I'd bet if you get stopped and tell them you're going fishing, you're getting a ticket...


Only if a person is several hours from home. The restrictions have only just begun. The practice of smelt dipping shoulder to shoulder, as in the past, will not be tolerated this year at least not for long. Give everyone and yourself a break: get along or go along on your way.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

partsman said:


> Um the last pamdemic was 2009, h1n1 over 12,000 americans died from that flu. But people didn't even talk about it. Not saying people should not be more careful, and maybe use there brains a little, but don't start the B.S. all the sudden its okay for the government to lock you down.


Check back in 2-3 weeks when Michigan alone blows past that figure. Conservative figures are 100-200k will die in the US. That came right from Trump today. Since we are what, 3rd or 4th now....well do the math. If people don’t stop spreading this what alternative is there? “F it! I’m livin my life!!! Freedom!! MERICA!!!!!!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

More closures on the horizon. It was a crazy day. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

[QUOTE=" “F it! I’m livin my life!!! Freedom!! MERICA!!!!!!”


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app[/QUOTE] sounded a little like,,Mel Gibson


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

will be headed out on a lil solo river or lake trip tomorrow.have gasoline,bait, food.no stops along the way.my last dangerous contact was with a c/o who checked my license.ya think that was necessary???maybe he didnt get the memo.just a kid anyway!be safe.spend time outside.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

could always fish the beach piers as the fish are still entering rivers. could literally have entire beach to yourself


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> This crap has brought out the worst in some people. On a couple FB sites( our local Wellstabama ones) one guy was threatening to shoot guys camping , another was making signs to put in yards that say " Stay the F home". Someone refused to wait on a customer because they were not from around here. Crazy times.



Why I haven't been on there in 4 years and will never look back.. too much *stupid !! *Do yourself a favor and try not looking at it.. you will not regret it !


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm afraid to look for that vid.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

koditten said:


> I'm afraid to look for that vid.


You should. Better yet, go check out the dude's profile on FB, even better.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

jmaddog8807 said:


> You should. Better yet, go check out the dude's profile on FB, even better.




I kept muttering WTF as I scrolled through it


----------



## JB85 (Nov 2, 2010)

partsman said:


> Um the last pamdemic was 2009, h1n1 over 12,000 americans died from that flu. But people didn't even talk about it. Not saying people should not be more careful, and maybe use there brains a little, but don't start the B.S. all the sudden its okay for the government to lock you down.


Apples and Oranges. I said the same thing 1 month ago, but it's quickly become apparent that COVID-19 is much worse than H1N1. Hospitals in SE MI are overrun. And it is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

ridgewalker said:


> Only if a person is several hours from home. The restrictions have only just begun. The practice of smelt dipping shoulder to shoulder, as in the past, will not be tolerated this year at least not for long. Give everyone and yourself a break: get along or go along on your way.


People still smelt dip shoulder to shoulder?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

The order is not Marshall law. Its a no contact rule, not a dictatorship. Whitmer left open the exception to enjoy the outdoors. It does not mean a person can not go to the woods in Northern MI or take a drive. This has slowly become an interpretation as "no movement at all" unless its an emergency. That is slowly becoming Marshall law. I want everyone from the counties in the SE hot spots to stay put. Thing is, this rule does not make it law. Best thing about northern MI population density, its lower with less contact. The risk of getting the virus has made many emotional wrecks. I understand the concerns but stay strong.



june bugger said:


> You can see why it happened just reading
> some of the posts here. Too many folks still have the "what ever works for me attitude"
> 
> Getting in your car and driving two hours away is not a necessity. There is no excuse for it plain and simple, start fining people or throw them in jail


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

this isn't the soviet union. Michigan navigable waterways act is still in the books last i knew. so if you got a boat, i bet you can tear em up at tippy.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

kingfisher 11 said:


> The order is not Marshall law. Its a no contact rule, not a dictatorship. Whitmer left open the exception to enjoy the outdoors. It does not mean a person can not go to the woods in Northern MI or take a drive. This has slowly become an interpretation as "no movement at all" unless its an emergency. That is slowly becoming Marshall law. I want everyone from the counties in the SE hot spots to stay put. Thing is, this rule does not make it law. Best thing about northern MI population density, its lower with less contact. The risk of getting the virus has made many emotional wrecks. I understand the concerns but stay strong.


*Martial law*

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Dudes are trippin.


----------

